# random pics



## Joeypipes 23 (Feb 2, 2011)

Some random work pics and my lil buddy


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The perfect cleanout. This made me happy.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Some Jackazz put the gas line right in the way of the steps so I had to lift the snake over. Even worse, there were two pool pumps right at the bottom of the steps!!!!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Found this cat in the crawlspace of a 150yr old house. I was very tempted to ask the homeowner if there was a reward finding their lost cat


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

This guy needs to learn how to use a sharpie. Look at all that iron buildup from the turbulence!! Less flow than 1/2"!! They got lucky it didn't blow. I love my bandsaw, showed that to the customer and they were speechless.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Did you know propress isn't the same as shark bites?

One of our guys added a valve and a new ice maker connection. Two days later customer calls and says it's dripping. It was dark when I first looked, I told the customer it was likely because he didn't clean the pipe first. After I cut it on the right of that tee the whole thing swiveled and I just laughed and shook my head.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I've never run into a tailpiece with a garden hose connection before. I made it work.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Got mulch?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Lawn chair at the driving range.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I figure it will either hold for 10 miles or 10,000.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

View attachment 129815


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Someone should steal this trailer just to teach the owner a lesson..


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Hated to see this torn out. All of the hubs had flat stone supports underneath to allow the lead/ oakum work.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

While I was there I thought this was a neat way to support the jackhammer.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Checking slope on my guys work.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Hated to see this torn out. All of the hubs had flat stone supports underneath to allow the lead/ oakum work.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 130389


I’ve seen crap like that before. Glad it’s you and not me!


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Pulled a pump from my basement bathroom. Check valve was above gate valve........


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> Pulled a pump from my basement bathroom. Check valve was above gate valve........
> 
> View attachment 130527


That's in case the pump kicks on while you're changing the check valve


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

nice job logtec. please post the pics of how it looked before you redid it.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

You like what you see Schmitz? This is how we roll!

all silliness aside,
the pic form the previous post and these 2 pics are from the same same “customer”(looking for a quote) an “accent” like Tango would say.

First pic:
was the laundry connection(behind the kitchen cabinets, under counter level)
-stand pipe had no trap and was about 12” on a 45, (the whole basement smelt like open drain) when the washing machine discharged, it was splashing out and soaking the shoelace holding the hose in the drain, and causing black mold on the 2x4

Not to mention the electrical box, about to get soaked!

















( This was in the closet under the stairs)

When I asked if they had lic’ed professionals do the work she said “yes, very much good high quality contractors” I laughed and said there was no way, then said it was her brother who was here for overseas but he has an electric and plumber lic.

I just walked.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

First find of the year. Turkey tail.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)




----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

oyster Poboy


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> I've never run into a tailpiece with a garden hose connection before. I made it work.
> 
> View attachment 129810
> View attachment 129811


You could order them from Wolverine brass with or without hose threads on the dishwasher tailpiece. Might still can, I quit using tubular brass in most cases.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Here it is. You could heat those threads with your torch and pull the threads off the branch. The threads were soldered on.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 135861
> 
> oyster Poboy


At first glance I thought that was something else in a container. 😂


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Here it is. You could heat those threads with your torch and pull the threads off the branch. The threads were soldered on.
> View attachment 135986


If you look at the picture I posted you'll see it's cast brass, I couldn't have just unsoldered it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> At first glance I thought that was something else in a container. 😂


What you talking bout Willis


skoronesa said:


> If you look at the picture I posted you'll see it's cast brass, I couldn't have just unsoldered it.


im not talking about the one you worked with.
I’m talking about the ones that I posted.

Now you’ve seen both types.

In your situation I would’ve just used a female hose swivel x barb fitting and slipped my dishwasher hose onto the barb with a hose clamp.

Or you could’ve cut the female end of a garden hose off and used that, just couple it to your dishwasher hose


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

When I find a problem, I correct it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Flyer I found of a skate contest I was in when I was a teenager. Pascagoula,Ms. 1986. 









I was sponsored by a shop named Enigmatic Ocean in Gulf Shores,Al. I mostly rode vert ramps.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

👀🚀


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

BVI’s
Best vacation you could ever take. If you like being on the water.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Clearwater FL sunset boat ride.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> When I find a problem, I correct it.
> 
> You have nice control over that Hilti. No way would I have been able to keep that hole so compact and save so many tiles.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Jesus. I wouldn’t use pex on that Kohler valve.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136108


How’s pricing and quality from there?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

It’s good on most things and they ship quick. I get free shipping. Good selection.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Debo22 said:


> How’s pricing and quality from there?


Name brands and when I need 700 of something and they’re 8.00 cheaper then local, yea, I buy a lot of stuff from them. ALOT of stuff.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Jesus. I wouldn’t use pex on that Kohler valve.


Why not ? It’ll last longer than that kohler valve. Infact it did. 

I was there to give them an estimate to repair the “ drip “

$700 with several hundred in parts just to stop a drippy shower…….. The middle solenoid was bad and you can’t take just the bad one out, you have to disable the whole thing. At least that’s what the Kohler rep said so that’s how I priced it.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I trained a frog to find gas leaks
He jumps onto the tank and then sits on the fitting that’s leaking.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

That would be doing it froggy style.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I trained a frog to find gas leaks
> He jumps onto the tank and then sits on the fitting that’s leaking.
> 
> View attachment 136126
> ...


I trained a cat to find hot water slab leaks. It always finds the hottest spot on the tile


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Why not ? It’ll last longer than that kohler valve. Infact it did.
> 
> I was there to give them an estimate to repair the “ drip “
> 
> $700 with several hundred in parts just to stop a drippy shower…….. The middle solenoid was bad and you can’t take just the bad one out, you have to disable the whole thing. At least that’s what the Kohler rep said so that’s how I priced it.





goeswiththeflow said:


> That would be doing it froggy style.


can we move this to “dad jokes” 😂


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> can we move this to “dad jokes” 😂


Terry does have WILD pet frogs and I feed them. 

I also had a huge spider living in a piece of copper on top of my van pipe rack before. I would catch grassshoppers for him to eat. Every night he would spin a web and I’d throw a grasshopper in for him. The next morning he would run into the pipe and we would run service all day.

A replacement solenoid retails for $173.00 and to replace it you have to disturb the solenoids next to it. Kohler dude says you better figure on replacing all the orings if you mess with one of the solenoids.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Flyer I found of a skate contest I was in when I was a teenager. Pascagoula,Ms. 1986.
> 
> View attachment 136064
> 
> I was sponsored by a shop named Enigmatic Ocean in Gulf Shores,Al. I mostly rode vert ramps.


decent! I’m an old school skater too! 
I started skating in the mid 80’s til the mid 90’s. then started long boarding in early 2000 til about 2010.

fav skate vid’s we’re “Public Domain”, ”Ban This” and now “Pretty Sweet”


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)




----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I’ve never understood the bathtub in the bedroom thing. And then this old 50 gallon, for a 4 bedroom? I doubt it makes it through the weekend with 6 women and myself.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Logtec said:


> decent! I’m an old school skater too!
> I started skating in the mid 80’s til the mid 90’s. then started long boarding in early 2000 til about 2010.
> 
> fav skate vid’s we’re “Public Domain”, ”Ban This” and now “Pretty Sweet”


What about “The search for Animal Chin”?


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Debo22 said:


> What about “The search for Animal Chin”?


Hell yeah!!! 
I had another vid (on VHS) I’m trying to remember the name of.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Anyone know “Agent Orange” from back in the day?
I know OpenSights knows these guys.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I saw Minor Threat in New Orleans in 83. I lived on Gov. Nichols St for a summer in a garage apartment with a friend who’s mother was a traveling nurse. She stayed in the main house and worked all night. We skated all night and hung out in the quarter. 

Good times for sure


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> I saw Minor Threat in New Orleans in 83. I lived on Gov. Nichols St for a summer in a garage apartment with a friend who’s mother was a traveling nurse. She stayed in the main house and worked all night. We skated all night and hung out in the quarter.
> 
> Good times for sure


Awesome!


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I saw Mc Rad somewhere, in the US back in the day… but I can’t remember..

these 2 tracks played back to back are awesome


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> Anyone know “Agent Orange” from back in the day?
> I know OpenSights knows these guys.


Bloodstains is one of my favorites.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Bloodstains is one of my favorites.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

one of my calls today.. not quite sure what was going on here.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Logtec said:


> one of my calls today.. not quite sure what was going on here.
> 
> View attachment 136198
> 
> ...


😳 reminds me of kathy bates in Deloris Claiborne. Did they ask to take your picture?😂 I’m glad you made it out of there. That is some weird sh!t going on right there.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Never let’m know your next move


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Never let’m know your next move
> View attachment 136201


Whatcha got there Tear-A.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Purchased this yesterday. 2020 29k miles for 33k. 4.6l v8, 10 speed transmission, rear back up camera, fog lights, sync system. Ordered a line x fiberglass topper with with fiberglass side doors with tool boxes and a ladder rack, slide out cargo rack for the bed. Then it will get wrapped to match the fleet. Be a nice little work horse for service/remodels. My spare (junk) trunk tranny finally gave out. 2012 Sierra with 240k miles on it. I let the less thans use if for BS stuff that needs to be done from time to time like hauling off water heaters or returns and things. or if a truck is in the shop for something. So I was down a vehicle.

and I’ve decided to sell my gen3 raptor. I want another power stroke. Going to put my current powerstroke into the fleet. Raptor is a fun little ride but it’s not making me any money and I hardly drive the damn thing. Should be able to get 85k for it. Found a sweet ass 2022 black lariat with the tremor package.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136208
> 
> Purchased this yesterday. 2020 29k miles for 33k. 4.6l v8, 10 speed transmission, rear back up camera, fog lights, sync system. Ordered a line x fiberglass topper with with fiberglass side doors with tool boxes and a ladder rack, slide out cargo rack for the bed. Be a nice little work horse for service/remodels. My spare (junk) trunk tranny finally gave out. 2012 Sierra with 240k miles on it. I let the less thans use if for BS stuff that needs to be done from time to time like hauling off water heaters or returns and things. or if a truck is in the shop for something. So I was down a vehicle.
> 
> and I’ve decided to sell my gen3 raptor. I want another power stroke. Going to put my current powerstroke into the fleet. Raptor is a fun little ride but it’s not making me any money and I hardly drive the damn thing. Should be able to get 85k for it. Found a sweet ass 2022 black lariat with the tremor package.


All 2020 vehicles and later have backup cameras. It’s federal law


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> All 2020 vehicles and later have backup cameras. It’s federal law


RSP did not know that.


----------



## Shadyear (10 mo ago)

I think the 4.6 was discontinued around 2015 id bet that has a 5.0


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Shadyear said:


> I think the 4.6 was discontinued around 2015 id bet that has a 5.0


im not sure. dude who dropped it off said 4.6.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Last of the old Ferguson’s shelves I got back in 2010. They were giving them away when they moved to their new location. Replaced them with some heavy duty husky’s. I got tired of looking at them by all the newer heavy duty racks. Reminded me of hard times. Barely turning a profit, behind on supply house bills. Good riddance. Last thing around from the infancy of my company. First put them in a storage shed at my house, then moved to the office I started leasing, and eventually bought.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 136196


Did you actually open the turret and see the termination? I've seen pe used as a sleeve for copper plenty of times.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

neighbor called while out for our 18th anniversary today. We Put this unit in for him back in march. Exactly what I thought it was.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136233
> 
> 
> neighbor called while out for our 18th anniversary today. We Put this unit in for him back in march. Exactly what I thought it was.


That’s how I check for gas leaks. Those frogs love the smell of natural gas and propane.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> That’s how I check for gas leaks. Those frogs love the smell of natural gas and propane.


It’s a lizard Breh. Reptile.

















found this guy yesterday out on the side by side taking the 6yr old and the dogs for a ride on a dirt road around the corner from the house. Is it a moccasin? I don’t know anything about snakes except a rattler and a king, and an oak. Don’t know what this guy is. Reptile weekend I reckon.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> It’s a lizard Breh. Reptile.
> View attachment 136235
> 
> View attachment 136234
> ...


It’s called “lunch” and a new wallet.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

Yes, it is a water moccasin.

I've never eaten snake. Not opposed to it, but a moccasin wouldn't be my first choice. They are often heavily infested with parasites.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

It may be an anole in the fan, but he identifies as a frog, since he croaked.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Looked like one of the frogs I train to find gas leaks, I think they get high off the gas. Sorry Terrys mistake.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Terry would’ve killed that snake.


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

Timber rattler is pretty delicious. We had one close to our campsite and we moved him twice. Came back at dusk two days in a row so we ate him. Sautéed in butter it was similar in texture to gator or like a tough fish. Kind of bland chickeny flavor but nothing unpleasant about it at all.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

finally finished the lights. Merry Christmas dudes.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Another Vegas trip, my wife got a royal flush last trip. I got this one Saturday, the machine dealt me a straight with a red jack. I tossed it and got a royal, good times.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

just got to jacksonville with the fam at the performing arts center to watch Elf broadway show. Hit the bathroom once inside. This falls under “you had one job” title. Completley useless


----------



## Lickitlikeafritter (12 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> View attachment 136279
> 
> 
> just got to jacksonville with the fam at the performing arts center to watch Elf broadway show. Hit the bathroom once inside. This falls under “you had one job” title. Completley useless


I’ve been on at least 4 jobs that spec’d a c.o. W flush plug and plate above a 4” cross that landed center between two water closets like this pic appears to be. No room in either stall for the access so the idea is gotta pull the partition. Who the eff is ever gonna pull a partition before a toilet is beyond me. But I’m thinking it’s a common thing with how back to back bathroom groups are laid out


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> just got to jacksonville with the fam at the performing arts center to watch Elf broadway show. Hit the bathroom once inside. This falls under “you had one job” title. Completley useless





Lickitlikeafritter said:


> I’ve been on at least 4 jobs that spec’d a c.o. W flush plug and plate above a 4” cross that landed center between two water closets like this pic appears to be. No room in either stall for the access so the idea is gotta pull the partition. Who the eff is ever gonna pull a partition before a toilet is beyond me. But I’m thinking it’s a common thing with how back to back bathroom groups are laid out


Just grind off the access door hinges or cut it up so you can pull it out and work like that. I keep sheetmetal on the van so I'd cut a square to screw over when done. 

Yes it will take longer with the stall door in the way, we bill by the hour......


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I told my kids in September that if they didn’t get in an trouble at school before Christmas break that I’d buy them each a professional skateboard. 

They called my bluff.
I had to pay up tonight.

If they both get all A’s I have to build a half pipe. But they didn’t, so I don’t. I might build a quarter pipe for the driveway tho.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

PRO PACK


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Lickitlikeafritter said:


> Timber rattler is pretty delicious. We had one close to our campsite and we moved him twice. Came back at dusk two days in a row so we ate him. Sautéed in butter it was similar in texture to gator or like a tough fish. Kind of bland chickeny flavor but nothing unpleasant about it at all.


Tastes like chicken lololololo


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

When I’m shopping in the box stores and grab that PRO-Pack it makes heads turn.

The DIy’ers know right away they’re in the presences of true greatness.

Terry has had offers to carry my supplies just so they can walk with me. Yeap, the air is fresh up here at the top of the plumbing world.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> When I’m shopping in the box stores and grab that PRO-Pack it makes heads turn.
> 
> The DIy’ers know right away they’re in the presences of true greatness.
> 
> Terry has had offers to carry my supplies just so they can walk with me. Yeap, the air is fresh up here at the top of the plumbing world.


Time to wake up Terry,the dream is over


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

My my work mobile and skorensea favorite type work truck,open bed utility bed lololololo and a pic of my mini backhoe,please do not wax your carrot looking at my pics lololololo


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Too much rain in that bed, the plumbing parts will get wet and melt!


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I'd probably edit my tag out of the pic. too many nut jobs on the internets these days. What color diesel is going in that truck? huh? Huh?


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I'd probably edit my tag out of the pic. too many nut jobs on the internets these days. What color diesel is going in that truck? huh? Huh?


Gas


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

This is a scrap pex holder for 3/4”. It holds 3 scrap pieces of 3/4” pex at your finger tips. Mounts just about anywhere. 
I’m trying to sell the idea to Milwaukee so their name will be on it and people will buy it.


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> This is a scrap pex holder for 3/4”. It holds 3 scrap pieces of 3/4” pex at your finger tips. Mounts just about anywhere.
> I’m trying to sell the idea to Milwaukee so their name will be on it and people will buy it.
> View attachment 136638


a 3D printed 3/4 pex holder. You can tell it’s a 3/4 pex holder because it is holding a 3/4 piece of pex. It’s pretty neat.


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

I’ve done a ton of work in this area. Chances are if you’ve stayed in the red circle, I worked on your plumbing at one time.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> This is a scrap pex holder for 3/4”. It holds 3 scrap pieces of 3/4” pex at your finger tips. Mounts just about anywhere.
> I’m trying to sell the idea to Milwaukee so their name will be on it and people will buy it.
> View attachment 136638


I throw my scrap in the dumpster


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> This is a scrap pex holder for 3/4”. It holds 3 scrap pieces of 3/4” pex at your finger tips. Mounts just about anywhere.
> I’m trying to sell the idea to Milwaukee so their name will be on it and people will buy it.
> View attachment 136638


That is rather sexual looking Terry lololololo


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

sparky said:


> That is rather sexual looking Terry lololololo


You can use it however you’d like, I won’t tell anyone.🫣


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> This is a scrap pex holder for 3/4”. It holds 3 scrap pieces of 3/4” pex at your finger tips. Mounts just about anywhere.
> I’m trying to sell the idea to Milwaukee so their name will be on it and people will buy it.
> View attachment 136638


Will there be a version with a belt clip?


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Will there be a version with a belt clip?


Yes, that’s the RockstarPlumber model.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> Yes, that’s the RockstarPlumber model.


Haahhah


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Here’s where I air up my expansion tanks.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

Most places around here charge you $2 for about 3 mins of air


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

Logtec said:


> Most places around here charge you $2 for about 3 mins of air


They had coffee and biscuits at 6am opening a few weeks ago. 

I get treated like a King at the box stores. I’m a real Pro and have the card to prove it. 😐


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)




----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

TerryTotoSucks said:


> View attachment 136757


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

skoronesa said:


> View attachment 136760


That ABS is a work of art.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That ABS is a work of art.


You like the s-trap standpipe? Haha


----------



## TerryTotoSucks (5 mo ago)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> That ABS is a work of art.


They call that the Florida room


skoronesa said:


> You like the s-trap standpipe? Haha


s-traps are like Terry, they work sometimes 🤣


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

skoronesa said:


> You like the s-trap standpipe? Haha


I bet you put a wye strainer on the abs s-trap line


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

sparky said:


> I bet you put a wye strainer on the abs s-trap line


Give me a dollar and I'll tell you if you're correct 😘


----------

